# Sustituto para el 555



## pigma (Abr 9, 2013)

Hola amigos, les comento que estoy experimentando con osciladores con el famoso 555 pero cuando el circuito lleva mucho ruido electrico, por ejemplo en alto voltaje siento que falla el circuito como que no es muy inmune a ese tipo de ruido. Con que lo puedo sustituir? he visto que hacen osciladores con el 74hc14 o el 74ls14 que es el mismo pero en diferente version pero no me encuentro datos de como se calcula la frecuencia o como se conecta, o de que forma es su salida, si cuadrada, diente de sierra, etc. Alguna sugerencia? Gracias!


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 9, 2013)

explicate mejor lo de "lleva mucho ruido y en alto voltaje", por otro lado no es lo mismo un 555 y un 74xx14 uno es un IC dedicado como oscilador o monoestable y el  otro son compuertas tipo NOT, aclaranos, chauuuu


----------



## pigma (Abr 9, 2013)

Me refiero a que si hago un oscilador con el 555 y alimento una bobina que produce alto voltaje, la frecuencia varia, no es tan estable. En cuanto al integrado, se que son compuertas pero hay configuraciones donde las puedes hacer funcionar como oscilador.


----------



## opamp (Abr 9, 2013)

Si colocas tu circuito, podré entender "algo" más de lo que refieres y necesitas.
Saludos


----------



## pigma (Abr 9, 2013)

Pues no es un solo circuito ya que experimento pero la idea es esta: tengo el 555 funcionando en astable, de ahi en la pata 3 hacia un transistor 2n3055 y de ahi a una bobina de alto voltaje o bobina de auto, todo es lo aliimento con una fuente regulada de 3 amperes, pero al probarlo veo que no es estable la frecuencia, ya he probado miles de cosas y me sigue fallando y buscando algo de informacion veo que el 555 no es tan inmune al ruido electrico por eso usan los integrados tipo 74ls14 que incluso los utilizan mas para PWM.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 9, 2013)

pigma dijo:


> Pues no es un solo circuito ya que experimento pero la idea es esta: tengo el 555 funcionando en astable, de ahi en la pata 3 hacia un transistor 2n3055 y de ahi a una bobina de alto voltaje o bobina de auto, todo es lo aliimento con una fuente regulada de 3 amperes, pero al probarlo veo que no es estable la frecuencia, ya he probado miles de cosas y me sigue fallando y buscando algo de informacion veo que el 555 no es tan inmune al ruido electrico por eso usan los integrados tipo 74ls14 que incluso los utilizan mas para PWM.




El 74LS14 lo puedes hacer oscilar con un cristal, pero deberias probar a mejora el filtrado de la alimentacion del 555, por ahi hay una nueva version de la cual no he visto que caracteristicas tiene que es el 7555, tambien deberias probar a usar un optoacoplador a la salida del 555. Procura colocar una bobina en serie de unos 100 uH en la pata 4 y 8 del 555 y un capacitor de 10uF con otro de 100nF pasando la bobina y lo mas cerca posible de las patas 4 y 8 del integrado.Si el ruido es muy excesivo tambien podrias colocar una resistencia en serie de bajo valor en el las patas 8 y 4, digamos un valor de unos 10 ohms, pero solo en caso de que siga fallando y caso muy extremo tendrias que blinda con una malla tu circuito pero eso ya se me hace mucha exageracion.

Por ultimo busca sobre filtro LC para que veas como calcular los valores mas optimos para tu circuito y coloca lo mas lejos la bobina de alto voltaje.


----------



## opamp (Abr 9, 2013)

pigma, todos los dispositivos electrónicos son suceptibles al ruido , para eso se les protege con filtraje, blindaje, apantallamiento, etc.
Te cuento que el "famoso" 555 ya pasó las 04 décadas y aún lo utilizamos para solucionar algunas necesidades,.......una de sus aplicaciones muy socorridas es la de oscilador para energizadores de cercas eléctricas donde muchas veces se emplean la bobina que mencionas.
Auniendome a lo que dicen mis compañeros te menciono que el pin5 sirve para control de voltaje y ayuda a inmunizar del ruido al querido 555.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 9, 2013)

¿Cuan estable es tu fuente? Mira que una bobina de auto consume mucho mas que esos 3 A y esas bajadas de tensión te tienen que modificar el 555. Fijate que el 555 no oscila por si solo. La oscilación y su frecuencia la determinan los componentes. Por otra parte si miras la hoja de datos de un LM 4001 o parecido verá hasta la fórmula para hacerlo oscilar. Pero como dicen los compañeros arriba, tenés que aislar bien electricamente el 555 de la parte de salida.


----------



## nautitucu (Mar 13, 2021)

Hola:
Quisiera saber por cuál integrado reemplazar el 555 de este circuito:

Gracias.-


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 13, 2021)

nautitucu dijo:


> Hola:
> Quisiera saber por cuál integrado reemplazar el 555 de este circuito:
> 
> Gracias.-Ver el archivo adjunto 264031


Por algún Flip flop tal vez.

Puedes buscar "push On/off circuits" en Google y tendrás miles de circuitos con diferentes integrados o transistores.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 13, 2021)

Cuál sería el motivo de reemplazar al súper popular conocido cómo el 555?
O acaso ya no se produce?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Cuál sería el motivo de reemplazar al súper popular conocido cómo el 555?
> O acaso ya no se produce?


!Súper popular conocido es poco para ese CI , el es recontraarquiconocido , Jajajajajajajajaa!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 13, 2021)

Alternativa "similar", un 74xx123.


----------



## nautitucu (Mar 14, 2021)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Alternativa "similar", un 74xx123.


Gracias... eso me sirve


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Cuál sería el motivo de reemplazar al súper popular conocido cómo el 555?
> O acaso ya no se produce?


Nooo... si se produce... mi intención es encontrar otro (que quizás tenga por allí) para usar de manera inmediata... nada mas


----------



## sergiot (Mar 15, 2021)

El 555 es como las cucarachas, la vida humana se va a extinguir, pero el 555 seguirá en pie...
No solo se fabrica, sino que tenes la versión cmos que es mucho mas confiable, viene montado en equipos industriales y automotor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 15, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> "El 555 es como las cucarachas, la vida humana se va a extinguir, pero el 555 seguirá en pie..."


!No solo lo LM555 como tal cual su "primo" lo  LM741 , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

